# TiVo Branded Wireless G Adapter



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a "TiVo Branded Wireless G Adapter" that I got with a recent Premiere Elite purchase. My equipment cabinet has wired Ethernet so I don't need it and I'm willing to give it away to someone who can use it for the cost of shipping. 

TiVo Branded Wireless G Adapter (AG0100) 

PM if interested. 

Ken


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

Gone


----------

